# لماذا الصليب بالذات؟؟ لماذا أختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوبآ؟



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

*:smi420:لماذا الصليب بالذات؟؟ لماذا أختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوبآ؟

1 - بالصليب صار هو الكاهن والذبيحة , على الصليب هو يرفع يديه ككاهن وهو فى نفس الوقت الذبيح المعلق.
2 - بالصليب كان هو الميت القائم كما ورد فى سفر الرؤيا إنه : " خروف قائم كإنه مذبوح" ( رؤ 5 : 6 )
3 - بالصليب صالح الأرضيين مع السمائيين : إذ تصل الصلة بين الأرض والسماء إلى ذروتها على الصليب.
4 - وعلامة الصليب تشير إلى الأنا المبذولة أو الطاعة الكاملة.
5 - بالصليب تمت النبوات.
6 - بالصليب ملك على خشبة.
7 - والصليب أعطى ثلاث ساعات فرصة لإتمام العمل , ولقول المسيح السبع عبارات.
8 - والصليب هو شجرة الحياة.
9 - والصليب محا اللعنة : " المعلق ملعون من الله" ( تث 21: 22).
10 - والصليب يرمز للعرش الإلهى :
 الصليب كعلامةله أربع أفرع أو أجنحة , يرمز للعرش الإلهى الذى حوله الأربعة أحياء غير المتجسدين, والأربعة أحياء ترمز للخلاص فى مراحله : فصورة الإنسان ترمز للتجسد , وصورة العجل ترمز للذبيحة والصلب , وصورة الأسد ترمز للقيامة , وصورة النسر ترمز للصعود.



المرجع:
كتاب :
مائة سؤال وجواب فى
العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية
لنيافة الحبر الجليل
الأنبا بيشوى
إعداد
الأكليريكى الدكتور
سامح حلمى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2010)

*


شكرا جدا


موضوع رائع وشرح جميل واضح



أم النور تبارككم



​*


----------



## besm alslib (16 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا موجود موضوع فعلا مميز ورائع*

*وخصوصا انها معلومات مهمه ومفيده اظن ان المفروض كلنا نعرفها *


*شكرا على الموضوع المميز والرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكرا جدا
> ...


شكرا كتير لمحبتكم وتشجيعكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ربنا موجود موضوع فعلا مميز ورائع*
> 
> *وخصوصا انها معلومات مهمه ومفيده اظن ان المفروض كلنا نعرفها *
> 
> ...


شكرا كتير لكلماتكم المشجعة
المسيح معكم


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 فبراير 2010)

*أكيد طبعاً ربنا موجود*
*شكراً علي موضوع الصليب فلولا الصليب ما كان يوجد الآن مسيحي واحد ( شكراً لك يا يسوع لقبولك الصليب وتحملك عذابه من أجلي أنا الخاطى )*
*الرب يبارك إيمانك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أكيد طبعاً ربنا موجود*
> *شكراً علي موضوع الصليب فلولا الصليب ما كان يوجد الآن مسيحي واحد ( شكراً لك يا يسوع لقبولك الصليب وتحملك عذابه من أجلي أنا الخاطى )*
> *الرب يبارك إيمانك*


شكرا كتير لمحبتكم وتشجيعكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## maroo maroo (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااااا
ميرررررررررررررسى
ربنااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااا
> ميرررررررررررررسى
> ربنااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااااااركك



شكرا كتير لمحبتكم وتشجيعكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكرك موضوع جميل و فيه معلومات اول مره اعرفها..*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك موضوع جميل و فيه معلومات اول مره اعرفها..*
> *الرب يباركك*


شكرا كتير لمحبتكم وتشجيعكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------

